# Any advice for getting a job in London



## KatyinLondon (May 18, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have just moved here from Perth, Australia and am on the look out for a job, but so far am finding it not that easy.

I'm 26 and hold a Marketing Degree, and previously worked as a Marketing Executive for an FMCG company doing export sales in addition to other marketing tasks. 

I have approached a few recruitment agencies, but so far have found them rather unhelpful / they don't seem to really care.

Does anyone have any advice they could offer me / agencies they would recommend. I would greatly appreciate the help as I am keen to get working asap.

Cheers,
Katy


----------



## jennyrink (May 19, 2011)

Hi Katy,

Don't be worried as you'll surely get a job. Many of my friends got job just simply searching it on google. You also try to look for jobs on google and you'll get loads of good agencies . Best of luck.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

They don't care because you've worked in in the Western Australian resource sector which is with the large amount of work and lack of any real talent is considered a second rate market. Much of that experience is worthless in a legitimate work market like London, New York or Singapore.

Start working in a bar for a bit and get some UK experience and continue to apply for jobs and your luck will improve. As it stands at the moment with your career background there might me many more people better qualified than you.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

KatyinLondon said:


> Does anyone have any advice they could offer me / agencies they would recommend. I would greatly appreciate the help as I am keen to get working asap.


1.- Don't give up!
2.- Try this (Yes, click on it!)
3.- Or this (Still have to click on it.)
4.- Don't give up!


----------

